# guinea pig homes



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

ok iv got my new indoor cage, all i need is a friend for BJ - but i just wanted to know what kind of stuff i should have int he cage, obv food and water but toys wise. i have a hammock up and a chewable football garland thing what else ? snuggly bed maybe ? oh theres also tube and igloo hidey hole thing ....


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

no advise from anyone ??


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

All GPs need is a little house to hide in and some tunnels. Give them a hammock and a snuggle bed by all means but be prepared to be always emptying poo out of them and having to wash them because they wee in them too!  Hay to burrow into (and eat), a full food bowl and water bottle and a tunnel or two to run through will keep them amused. I also put clean pines cones and willow sticks in for them to chew on but generally, pigs do not play with toys.  Make sure that you leave enough room for them to run around.


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

CarolineH said:


> All GPs need is a little house to hide in and some tunnels. Give them a hammock and a snuggle bed by all means but be prepared to be always emptying poo out of them and having to wash them because they wee in them too!  Hay to burrow into (and eat), a full food bowl and water bottle and a tunnel or two to run through will keep them amused. I also put clean pines cones and willow sticks in for them to chew on but generally, pigs do not play with toys.  Make sure that you leave enough room for them to run around.


thanks hun  i have the hammock for them to hide under really


----------



## Animals548 (Feb 22, 2009)

Well, maybe have a salt cube, or ball to chew on so that the GP's teeth don't grow very long. Or you can get an apple tree branch, Are the snuggly beds the smaller versions of dog beds? and if not, get one of those


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Yes sounds like you have got everything they need. 
Have they got hay because it's very important for guinea pigs to have hay at all times as it's around 80% of their diet. I always give ours loads of hay and they hide underneath it.


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

Jazzy said:


> Yes sounds like you have got everything they need.
> Have they got hay because it's very important for guinea pigs to have hay at all times as it's around 80% of their diet. I always give ours loads of hay and they hide underneath it.


yep got loads of hay  i havent got a snuggly bed yet but am going to buy one today for them after iv picked them up  woohoo will post pics when theyv settled down.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

They sound very spoilt little piggies.


----------



## liland (Aug 8, 2009)

Hey there

I find that a toilet roll tube (cut down the middle) always goes down well with my pig, and it's not dangerous that he eats it.
As for guinea pig beds and accessory ideas, you can always check out my site to see pictures of my pig and his things. He always has a tunnel, which is really popular for playing in and sleeping, also a cuddler bed (the small dog bed versions), a blanket, constant hay,a cozy, a rabbit rattle toy, and a chew toy.

Have fun with your pigs!


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

Jazzy said:


> They sound very spoilt little piggies.


too spoilt!! iv spent so much on pet stuff this weekend hehe but ah well they r worth it ~


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

liland said:


> Hey there
> 
> I find that a toilet roll tube (cut down the middle) always goes down well with my pig, and it's not dangerous that he eats it.
> As for guinea pig beds and accessory ideas, you can always check out my site to see pictures of my pig and his things. He always has a tunnel, which is really popular for playing in and sleeping, also a cuddler bed (the small dog bed versions), a blanket, constant hay,a cozy, a rabbit rattle toy, and a chew toy.
> ...


thanks hun i got a small dog bed today for £6.99 !! and some hanging chew toys and stuff so i will set it all up in a mo and take some pics


----------

